

Ask HN: What quarterly journals do you read? - olegious

Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8010609, I&#x27;m wondering what quarterly journals you guys read- doesn&#x27;t have to be tech related....
======
jonsen
Code Quarterly, of course. Ah, unfortunately it didn't take off.

------
vocatan
Does 2600 count?

